# So long to the Fire...



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Well I decided to go ahead & sell my Kindle Fire. I just really couldn't justify having it & my Kindle Touch & my iPad. I had no problems with it & really did like it. But I didn't really NEED it along side my other devices. I look forward to the future of the kindle devices & the kindle fire itself & see what other iterations come along from amazon. I love gadgets so I'll continue following the news on it. I still think it's a great device & will continue to recommend it based on people's needs.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

And I happily use all three for different things.    But I'm a total freak, I know.

Betsy


----------



## jbcohen (Jul 29, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And I happily use all three for different things.  But I'm a total freak, I know.
> 
> Betsy


I'm with you Betsy, my family has all three but they do very different things and don't overlap. We have the ipad but that's for my wife and son, the kindle three is where I do my book reading and the fire that's my mainstay computer, used to be a desktop, then a laptop now I do all my home computing on the fire.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

jbcohen said:


> I'm with you Betsy, my family has all three but they do very different things and don't overlap. We have the ipad but that's for my wife and son, the kindle three is where I do my book reading and the fire that's my mainstay computer, used to be a desktop, then a laptop now I do all my home computing on the fire.


Although you at least have more than one person using them, LOL! I'm the only one using mine. 

Betsy


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Although you at least have more than one person using them, LOL! I'm the only one using mine.
> 
> Betsy


Looks around and says, yup, look at all the _kids_ use!!  having three of the is good!! Lol!

I'm sure I'd enjoy having the Fire to play with, and for mornings like this morning where i wanted to read at speech therapy and the kid waiting wanted to play a game on my iPad. Alas, until I hit the powerball (I'd have to actually buy a ticket!) I have to draw the line at gadget collecting.... Which is sooo hard for a gadget junkie!


----------



## Nickinev (Aug 31, 2010)

I got a wireless keyboard, so my ipad now stays at my desk and I use it like a pc.  My Kindle Fire stays by the couch for reading and light browsing.  My Kindle Keyboard stays in my purse for reading on the go.  Yes, I'm a gadget freak too!  I couldn't part with any of them!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm on the freak train with you Betsy (iPhone, K3 & K$79, Fire and iPad), but add a Nook Color to the mix too.   

Luis, unless you can make more from the sale of the Fire (and you well might) - remember you can still return it to Amazon (holiday return policy in effect, you have until Jan 31).


----------



## sherylh96 (Jan 13, 2012)

I have an iPad 1 and a Kindle Keyboard, and I just bought a Kindle Fire.  I use all three for different things too.  I usually keep my Kindle Keyboard at home to do reading on (or I take it on vacation if I go to the beach anywhere), and my Kindle Fire stays in my purse.  I use it as an on-the-go browsing/game/media device because it is small and fits in my purse, unlike the iPad.  I take the iPad with me to class or if I want to do more than just media consumption, like taking notes.  It's become more of my on-the-go computing device, where the Fire is just for media consumption, really.  But I like them all!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Well, I'm a gadget junkie. I use my Fire for reading and my iPad as my computer with wireless keyboard. My K3 hasn't been used since November, but I can't bear to part with it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have -- that are basically my own personal gadgets. . . .

Desktop computer
Laptop computer
Old laptop computer
Xoom
Kindle Keyboard
Kindle Basic
Kindle DX
Kindle Fire
Droid phone

Just sayin'


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

> I have -- that are basically my own personal gadgets. . . .
> 
> Desktop computer
> Laptop computer
> ...


I feel pretty good that I only have a desktop, laptop, Droid phone, KTouch and Fire! You'd have to pry my Touch and Fire out of my hands. I love gadgets. DH is getting his Runner's World on the Fire now, and I almost get the shakes when he takes it.  The laptop seems so clunky to surf the net now!


----------



## sherylh96 (Jan 13, 2012)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I have -- that are basically my own personal gadgets. . . .
> 
> Desktop computer
> Laptop computer
> ...


I actually found an old laptop in my closet the other day that I had no idea that I still had. How bad is that??


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Desktop
Netbook
iPad
Fire
K1
K4
KTouch
i'Touch
Palm T/X & two iPods

and seven sewing machines....

and a partridge in a pear tree... 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well. . .if Betsy's going to count sewing machines:

3 guitars (classical 6, acoustic 6, acoustic 12, 2 bass guitars (electric and acoustic), a flute, 4 recorders (tenor, alto, 2 soprano), a banjo, a mandolin, a violin, multiple tin whistles, a dulcimer, and a saxophone.  Oh and a Xaphoon.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

MacBook Air
iPad
iPhone
Kindle Fire
Nook Color
K3
K$79
iPod Nano
Literati (rarely used since the NC & Fire came along)
netbook (rarely used since the Air came along)

That's just "my" stuff - doesn't count the 3 other Mac laptops, the iMac, DH's iPad & iPhone...and there's a old sewing machine in there too that needs servicing so I can use it again....no musical instruments anymore except for a couple of recorders we usually keep hidden from the grandkidlets. 
Not quite sure when I became a gadget


Spoiler



ho


, but I'm pretty sure it started with a $359 Kindle....


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well. . .if Betsy's going to count sewing machines:
> 
> 3 guitars (classical 6, acoustic 6, acoustic 12, 2 bass guitars (electric and acoustic), a flute, 4 recorders (tenor, alto, 2 soprano), a banjo, a mandolin, a violin, multiple tin whistles, a dulcimer, and a saxophone. Oh and a Xaphoon.


Xaphoon?

And I'm the weirdo. I have a computer and a DX and an iPod and a radio. That's it for gadgets. I do not have a TV or a cell phone.


----------



## jkeith0919 (Feb 19, 2011)

K3
Fire
iPhone
Desktop
& soon hopefully an iPad!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

scarlet said:


> I do not have a TV or a cell phone.


Oh geez. You had to mention TV - I forgot our Apple TV AND Roku. And Dish Network DVRs.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> 3 guitars (classical 6, acoustic 6, acoustic 12, 2 bass guitars (electric and acoustic), a flute, 4 recorders (tenor, alto, 2 soprano), a banjo, a mandolin, a violin, multiple tin whistles, a dulcimer, and a saxophone. Oh and a Xaphoon.


Are they electric?

If we're counting old technology , I can throw in my six string guitar, my clarinet and my harmonica.

Betsy


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

Wow! I can't compete with you guys! All I have is a:

Kindle Touch
Kindle Fire
Roku
Android phone
iPhone
netbook


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Xaphoon?











Xaphoon - the Bamboo Saxophone


----------



## marzbe (Dec 16, 2011)

Can I play?
the Fire
A kindle keyboard
3 (yes 3) i-pods, 
A Blackberry with a 4gb media card
A camera
And a laptop.

I had to buy a Kangaroo keeper for the cords, I was tired of finding them all over the place. 

Where's the gadget addict thread? Don't get me started on my infomercial ordering.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

K2 
K3
Fire
Dell Laptop
HP Laptop
Acer Netbook
Iphone
Desktop computer

K3, Fire, HP, Acer and Iphone all in berdoom (I know bad for sleeping)
K2 in spare bedroom can'tbear to  part with it it was my original kindle


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Eeekk...  now that we are admitting it:

1) Desk top PC 
2)  2 laptops
3)  Kindle 3
4)  Kindle Fire
5)  WII (streams Netflix too)
6)  Roku
7)  Husquevarna Sewing Machine
  Serger
9)   LG Dare phone and my Canon camera
10  2  Sharp Aquos TV's

And I forgot my electric Yarn winder..  very embarassing..


----------



## dori chatelain (Dec 31, 2011)

WOW! 

I thought I was bad with having so many gadgets. 

K3
Fire
Laptop
3 flat panel tv's with 2 cable dvrs
ipod
gameboy never use it anymore. 
wii
nintendo 64 hardly use it but I am a zelda junkie.... 

That is just my personal stuff

husband has 
laptop 
ipad 
ipod
smart phone of some kind or another 
slr digital camera


we both have 
a power shot digital came almost a slr
and I can't remember how many point and shot digital cameras

we also have 2 sewing machines. I know I should use them more but I am too busy playing with my fire and reading on my k3


my daughter has 

laptop
nook simple something or another
ipod touch 
ipod video 
some kind of smart phone. 
a digital graphic calculator that is suppose to be the knew found gadget love of her life.... 
play station 2 
game cube
game boy

we pretty much share all of our stuff and there are times that we use them together

monkeyluis I am sorry you are selling your gadgets.....  hopefully what ever you do you get what you want for them and that it makes you happy in the long run....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I could also add my DSLR, my three other digital cameras and all the film cameras.

My Roku
My Logitech Revue Google TV box
My slingbox.
Two cell phones.


----------



## racheldeet (Jan 21, 2010)

Roooofl, I love how off-topic this has gotten. 

Macbook Air
iPhone 4
iPod Nano
Kindle Basic
Kindle Fire
Roku
Boxee Box
Four sets of headphones ($100+ each)
P&S Nikon
Livescribe smartpen

Compared to some of y'all, I feel a little better! Though this list was a lot longer until I sat down earlier this year and did some purging....which was immediately counteracted by my BBY employee discount.


----------



## parakeetgirl (Feb 27, 2009)

My collection:
Kindle Fire
Kindle Touch
Baby K
iPad 2
MacBook Pro
iPhone 4s


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

racheldeet said:


> Livescribe smartpen


I forgot my livescribe smartpen...

And my Atari console...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

We're a sad, sad bunch.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Can I add in my electric eraser (seriously) and my eight or nine irons?  And my Dremel tool? (Thinking through the quilt "studio") and the electric frying pan I use only for melting wax....  The air brush and the electric tjanting tool....

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And my Dremel tool?
> 
> Betsy


Well if we're going to go with tools. . . . .the hubs has a garage full. Actually, a couple of garages full as he has a bunch at work.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well if we're going to go with tools. . . . .the hubs has a garage full. Actually, a couple of garages full as he has a bunch at work.


I'm not counting Fred's stuff....he can post his own stuff. No, wait, he can't, he doesn't know how.  and he has no idea how to work any of my stuff. It's all MINE...mwahahahahahahaha I use the Dremel tool on quilting embellishments.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Fair enough.   I know HOW to use Ed's stuff. . . I just have no desire to.  

He has a table saw that won't cut a hotdog!  Or his finger, which is rather more important.  Works too. . .he accidentally tested it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, I know how to use Fred's stuff, too...and frequently do to help do work on the cars..  I have replaced brake pads....

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

oh wait, i have to count my camera also?


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

Wow, glad to know I'm not the only one with a lot of gadgets. I have:

Kindle3
Kindle touch
Nook
Nook color-work
Sony pocket ereader
iPad
iPhone 4s
MacBook pro-work
Dell laptop
Net book 

I'm thinking about selling kindle3 and Sony ereader. Love kindle touch! Wanted the Fire, but don't NEED it!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmykindle3 said:


> Wanted the Fire, but don't NEED it!!


Well. . . that's probably the case for a lot of us. . . .but some of us couldn't resist the pull. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have to need stuff to buy it?  Geez....

Betsy


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

Lo, no you don't have to NEED something to buy it! That's just the crazy conversation that I have with myself before I buy my newest toy. Of course I still end up with whatever it is I am trying to talk myself out of..lol

Still may end up with. The fire!!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmykindle3 said:


> Lo, no you don't have to NEED something to buy it! That's just the crazy conversation that I have with myself before I buy my newest toy. Of course I still end up with whatever it is I am trying to talk myself out of..lol
> 
> Still may end up with. The fire!!


I ordered the Fire the day it was announced...just to get in line. Told myself (and DH) that I'd probably end up canceling it. Days went by, weeks went by, and I knew darned well I wasn't canceling - I wanted to give it a good test. Told myself (and DH) that I'd have until the end of January to return it since it was holiday return policy time. After all, I'd just gotten a refurbished Nook Color in September so I darned sure didn't "need" a Fire! But as soon as I got the Fire in my hands I was falling in love.

So now I don't really "need" the Nook Color. But it's nice to have when the grandkids come over (which is often). So here it sits. I did give away my original Nook and my Sony pocket reader, though....


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Meemo said:


> I ordered the Fire the day it was announced...just to get in line. Told myself (and DH) that I'd probably end up canceling it. Days went by, weeks went by, and I knew darned well I wasn't canceling - I wanted to give it a good test. Told myself (and DH) that I'd have until the end of January to return it since it was holiday return policy time. After all, I'd just gotten a refurbished Nook Color in September so I darned sure didn't "need" a Fire! But as soon as I got the Fire in my hands I was falling in love.
> 
> So now I don't really "need" the Nook Color. But it's nice to have when the grandkids come over (which is often). So here it sits. I did give away my original Nook and my Sony pocket reader, though....


Lol, this is MY story! I was NOT supposed to keep it!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I have to need stuff to buy it? Geez....
> 
> Betsy


Gosh, I hope not....


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

K2,wifi with specials kindle, kindle fire, desktop,track cell phone, net book, laptop, ipod, 4 mp3 players,portable cd player, still have my walkman and it still works, a turntable for the albums that I sitll have, a tape converter that transfers tapes to  cds, a ipos docking/cdplayer/FM-Am Radio, radio/cd shower player, and tape recorder that I got when I was sixteen, still works and uses reel to reel.  I have about two hundred tapes for it.


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

This is too funny.  We are all so alike   Here are mine:

Kindle Touch 
Kindle Fire
Nook Tablet
Sony Pocket Reader (the pink one)
iPad2
iMac
Macbook Air
Macbook Pro
Alienware 14 inch PC (for gaming)
Playstation 3
Xbox 360
Wii
Nintendo 3DS
PSP
iphone 4s
ipod classic
ipod touch
oh, and I bought my husband an HP Touchpad that he doesn't use
(thinking about the new cool Sony Tablet...resisting so far!)



My husband, who has a flip phone, thinks I am crazy.


----------



## BethSmall7 (Jan 15, 2012)

New here, so hope I'm not out of line. But the Fire is pretty new, and i just don't really get it. The Ipad isn't everything I want and the Fire isn't either. Wondering why it would be so hard to have one devise that is basically a laptop computer in the shape of a pad? Is that too much to ask for?

Considering that what I really want is to be able to do movies (including edit them), watch movies (netflix, etc), create documents (e.g. write), check email and google+, surf the web, and have super powers (oh.... well that's something else -sorry).. Which one would be best for me?

Fire
Ipad
? Android based notepad


----------



## dori chatelain (Dec 31, 2011)

I have to add our new bed... after all it is tehcno..., it is a sleep number..,.... but I still haven't decided on 45 or 50 yet. 

Sent from Brightest Fire Ever


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Me, too!

MacBook Pro
iPad2
iPod nano (2)
iPod Classic
Kindle Keyboard (K3)
Kindle $79
Kindle Touch
Kindle Fire
Roku

And Bluetooth Apple Keyboard and Bose Soundlink to enjoy them (do these count or am I opening another can of worms?)

and I NEED them all 
Oh, and my flute!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

BethSmall7 said:


> New here, so hope I'm not out of line. But the Fire is pretty new, and i just don't really get it. The Ipad isn't everything I want and the Fire isn't either. Wondering why it would be so hard to have one devise that is basically a laptop computer in the shape of a pad? Is that too much to ask for?
> 
> Considering that what I really want is to be able to do movies (including edit them), watch movies (netflix, etc), create documents (e.g. write), check email and google+, surf the web, and have super powers (oh.... well that's something else -sorry).. Which one would be best for me?
> 
> ...


If you want to be able to edit movies I'm thinking you need a fairly powerful laptop. . .but that's going to be overkill for just watching movies and doing email. . . .hence, people have multiple gadgets.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

jaspertyler said:


> My husband, who has a flip phone, thinks I am crazy.


That's my DH, while I play with:

HP laptop
Asus netbook
HTC Thunderbolt (2nd smartphone)
Motorola Droid (1st smartphone, mostly retired)
Kindle Keyboard (it's going to be delivered to my daughter in Africa at the end of February)
Kindle Touch
Kobo reader (from the times before you could get library digital books on the Kindle)
Kindle Fire

(wow, my list is not near as long as Betsy's & Ann's


----------



## mkelley (Dec 24, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> If you want to be able to edit movies I'm thinking you need a fairly powerful laptop. . .but that's going to be overkill for just watching movies and doing email. . . .hence, people have multiple gadgets.


Yep, you're absolutely right. No tablet will edit movies very well (at all?) -- and even most laptops aren't powerful enough.

I do a ton of video editing but usually on my desktop quad ($$$) -- however, I just got a Macbook Air and with the Thunderbolt drive it looks to be a very nice video editing station. Could not imagine using anything less, though (for one thing, to edit in HD you'll need a ton of disk space -- 1TB is about the basic buy in, with the more the better. That's all assuming you're doing more than creating YouTube videos of your cat playing with string).


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Some good comments in here. Yeah I could have kept the KFire for the kids, but they already have my old iPad 1 plus my old iPhone 3GS, plus a Nintendo DS. so when I get the iPad 3, which I'm sure I will, my iPad 2 will pass down to my wife & her iPad 1 will pass down to the kids. So they'll have 2 iPads. Lol. I did really like the fire. Just didn't need it right now. I will continue to follow its development though.


----------



## BessiePat (Dec 10, 2011)

Wow! Some of you have me beat. But let's see, my latest is my Fire.
2 tvs
2 dvd players
1 camera
1 desktop computer with printer
1 Sony Ereader
1 mini computer
3 laptops 1 of which is several years old and 1 extremely old, much heavier than laptops are nowadays that i bought secondhand a number of years ago and was my first laptop. I don't know for sure how old it really is
but a friend of mine thinks it originally had Windows 95 on it. 
My first Android smartphone which i just bought a couple of months ago. The cell phone it replaced was very old and very basic. The smartphone is extremely different but i really like it. But it is going to take me a long time to get used to using it . 
I really, really want an Ipad too. Hopefully later this year i will buy one of those.


----------

